# Fall is nearing



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

After hunting down brookies this summer, bg1 and I had returned to a lake we found quite impressive for the Uintas.
It is a strenous 8 mile hike but well worth the healthy brooks.
I have been waiting all summer for this time of year and it will get better as fall nears.

This past weekend trip didn't put as many fish in hand as the last trip there but we still managed about 18 or so.
The fish were harder to locate for some reason this time so we had to spread apart in hopes of finding them. I managed to pull a couple in while we were closer together and got a pic of each. Only one of the pics turned out good.
Here's one of these beauties that will get even better looking in due time.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

:shock: :shock: :shock: 

Better change your address....I think you'll be getting a few pms on that one. :wink: 

Beautiful fish....thanks for the report !!


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

That fish is absolutely beautiful! Nice catch and nice find. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## netresult (Aug 22, 2008)

What a gorgeous brookie! Looks like a great trip and lake you found.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sooooo nice.


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

That is a nice looking brookie , Thanks


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Heck of a Brook Weaz! Thanks for sharing with us...


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

Geeeeeeeeeeeez!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Great brookies as always!


----------



## Jacksonman (Jan 16, 2008)

That is what fall is all about. How big would you say that the pictured fish is?

What was the biggest brookie that you have pulled out of that location?

A PM is very tempting .... :lol:


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

The colors on that fish are incredible! Very fat and healthy looking fish. Looks like fun.


----------



## XxFIREBOYxX (Jan 9, 2008)

What a HOG!! ! Thats one beautiful fish for sure and WORTH the 8 mile hike for sure! ! ! Awesome report...


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

Thanks for the comments.
This fish wasn't weighed or measured but I've caught enough of them to know. My guess would be 15-16" and 2.25-2.5 lbs.
We've only been there twice with maybe 12 hrs. fished total.
It wasn't the biggest but one of the prettiest for this last trip.

I love brookies in the spawn color and will be getting more along with tigers


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice Brookie. .


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

What was you fishing w/ if you don't mind sharing


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

americanforkdude said:


> What was you fishing w/ if you don't mind sharing


I have had pretty good success with beadhead woolys in the past but this summer I have changed a bit.
This summer I've fished maribou jigs exclusively for brookies. 1/16 oz. usually in black,brown or olive.


----------



## FlyfishingChimp (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice fish
I used to fish the uintas quite often
looks like I need to go back
Thanks for the report


----------



## Jesse Higgins (Sep 11, 2007)

Spectacular fish! Kewl 8)


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice fish weaz. Good to see you posting.


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

Impressive fish!


----------

